# Το θράσος του ψεύτη



## panadeli (Nov 10, 2017)

Έχω καιρό να γράψω, αλλά χθες, ύστερα από πολύ καιρό, βρήκα τον εαυτό μου να θυμώνει και μάλιστα πολύ, και θέλω να μοιραστώ μερικές σκέψεις μου (και παράλληλα να ξεσπάσω). Ζητώ προκαταβολικά συγγνώμη για το επιθετικό ύφος μου.

Θύμωσα με τον Κοντονή. Για την ακρίβεια, θύμωσα με αυτόν τον φοβερό συνδυασμό θράσους και ψέματος που επέδειξε χθες ο Κοντονής στη Βουλή. Ξεπερνώ την -κατά τη γνώμη μου- αήθη επίθεσή του στην Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη (φανταστείτε μόνο πώς θα έκρινε ο ίδιος ο Κοντονής κάποιον που θα μιλούσε με παρόμοιο τρόπο στη μάνα του Φύσσα, λόγου χάριν), διότι περισσότερο με πείραξε κάτι άλλο. Φανερά αγανακτισμένος, σχεδόν ουρλιάζοντας από το δίκιο που τον έπνιγε, ο Κοντονής ισχυρίστηκε ότι ο νόμος με τον οποίον δόθηκε άδεια στον Κουφοντίνα είχε τροποποιηθεί για τελευταία φορά από τον Δένδια, το 2009: 

Ακούστε από το 14’ και μετά:

«Εσείς το νομοθετήσατε. Εμείς αλλάξαμε κάτι από το νομοθετικό πλαίσιο που παραλάβαμε; *Απολύτως τίποτα!* Τι λέτε κυρία Μπακογιάννη; Τι τερατολογίες είναι αυτές που λέτε; Εμείς κάναμε τροποποίηση στην τροποποίηση του 2009; Τι είναι αυτά που λέτε; Εκτίθεστε κυρία Μπακογιάννη και γελοιοποιείστε! Δεν ξέρετε το νόμο και πετάγεστε. [...] Έτσι λοιπόν, με βάση το υφιστάμενο πλαίσιο που ψηφίσατε εσείς, *χωρίς καμία αλλαγή από τη δικιά μας κυβέρνηση,* επελήφθη το συμβούλιο και αποφάσισε ομόφωνα. [...] Αν ο νόμος είναι κακός, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, ακούμε απόψεις. *Αλλά εσείς που κυβερνήσατε τόσα χρόνια, δεν τον αλλάξατε!*».


Ήταν τέτοια η αγανάκτησή του που σχεδόν με έπεισε. Ξέρω, δεν θα έπρεπε να παρασυρθώ έτσι, αλλά ομολογώ ότι προς στιγμήν αναρωτήθηκα μήπως είχε δίκιο. Δεν μπορεί να αγανακτεί τόσο αν δεν έχει δίκιο, σκέφτηκα. Μάλιστα, τον είχα ξαναδεί να αγανακτεί με παρόμοιο τρόπο και παλαιότερα, για άλλο ζήτημα, και να κατηγορεί και τότε τους αντιπάλους του ότι δεν ξέρουν τον νόμο, και θυμάμαι ότι είχα κάνει και τότε την ίδια σκέψη. Νομικός είναι, διαβασμένος είναι, μιλάει με στοιχεία. Για να εγκαλεί τους αντιπάλους του για άγνοια του νόμου, μάλλον πρέπει να έχει δίκιο. Είναι δυνατόν να λέει ψέματα; 

Κι όμως, είναι. 

Λοιπόν, ο Κοντονής ισχυρίστηκε ότι η κυβέρνησή του δεν τροποποίησε καθόλου το νομικό πλαίσιο που παρέλαβε, και άρα ότι ο Κουφοντίνας βγήκε με άδεια χάρις στον νόμο Δένδια. Και με τρεμάμενη φωνή από το δίκιο που τον έπνιγε, εγκάλεσε την Μπακογιάννη ότι τερατολογεί. Είναι αλήθεια όλα αυτά; Φυσικά όχι.

«Αν ο νόμος είναι κακός, κυρίες και κύριοι συνάδελφοι, ακούμε απόψεις. Αλλά εσείς που κυβερνήσατε τόσα χρόνια, δεν τον αλλάξατε!»

Αυτό ακριβώς είναι το θέμα. Τον άλλαξαν. 

Μετά το φιάσκο με τον Χριστόδουλο Ξηρό, που βγήκε με άδεια και την έκανε για βρούβες, η κυβέρνηση Σαμαρά ψήφισε τον νόμο 4274/2014, ο οποίος προβλέπει:

Άρθρο 1
[...]
11. Στην παρ. 3 του άρθρου 54 του N. 2776/1999 προστίθεται εδάφιο ως εξής: «Στους κρατουμένους σε καταστήματα κράτησης Γ ́ τύπου ή σε αυτοτελή τμήματα Γ ́ τύπου δεν χορηγούνται άδειες.»
12. Μετά το τρίτο εδάφιο της περίπτωσης 1 της παρ. 1 του άρθρου 55 του N. 2776/1999 προστίθεται εδάφιο ως εξής: «Στους κρατουμένους σε καταστήματα κράτησης άλλου, πλην του Γ ́ τύπου για τα εγκλήματα: α) των άρθρων 134, 135, 135Α, 138 και 187Α Ποινικού Κώδικα ή β) για τα εγκλήματα των άρθρων 299, 380 παράγραφος 2 και 385 
παράγραφος 1 περίπτωση α ́, εφόσον τα εγκλήματα της περίπτωσης αυτής τελούνται στο πλαίσιο του άρθρου 187 Ποινικού Κώδικα, *άδειες χορηγούνται δύο έτη πριν τη συμπλήρωση: α) είκοσι ετών πραγματικής έκτισης της ποινής, προκειμένου για ποινή ισόβιας κάθειρξης* και β) των 3/5 πραγματικής έκτισης της ποινής, προκειμένου για ποινή πρόσκαιρης κάθειρξης.»


Με τον νόμο 4322/2015 (γνωστό ως νόμο Παρασκευόπουλου), οι παραπάνω διατάξεις καταργήθηκαν:

Άρθρο 1
1.	Τα άρθρα 1, πλην των παραγράφων 2 και 7, 2 και 3 του ν. 4274/2014 (Α’ 147) καταργούνται. [...]


Με την κατάργηση των συναφών άρθρων του Ν. 4274/14, το νομικό καθεστώς επανήλθε στην προηγούμενη κατάσταση. Επομένως, δεν ισχύει ότι η παρούσα κυβέρνηση δεν άλλαξε το νομικό καθεστώς που παρέλαβε. Ίσα ίσα, το άλλαξε και μάλιστα πολύ. Το καθεστώς που παρέλαβε ήταν ο νόμος του 2014, όχι ο νόμος του 2009. Με βάση τον νόμο του 2014, δεν συνέτρεχαν οι προϋποθέσεις χορήγησης άδειας στον Κουφοντίνα. 

Με άλλα λόγια, ο Κοντονής ψεύδεται ασύστολα.

Δεν κρίνω αν ο νόμος Παρασκευόπουλου είναι σωστός ή όχι, δεν είμαι ειδικός επί του θέματος. Προφανώς υπάρχουν επιχειρήματα υπέρ, όπως και επιχειρήματα κατά. Δεν με απασχολεί αυτό. 

Αυτό που με απασχολεί είναι το ψέμα, το τερατώδες του ψέματος, και μάλιστα με αυτό το τρομερό ύφος της αγανάκτησης που σε κάνει να αμφιβάλλεις για το πώς σε λένε. Οι άνθρωποι αυτοί έχουν μετατρέψει το ανερυθρίαστο ψέμα σε εργαλείο πολιτικής. Δεν μιλάμε πια για ζητήματα ερμηνείας ή ιστορικής ανάγνωσης ή πολιτικής εκτίμησης, αλλά για στεγνά, ωμά ψέματα σχετικά με απλά, αδιαμφισβήτητα γεγονότα. 

Εν προκειμένω, μάλιστα, δεν έχουν καν το θάρρος να υπερασπιστούν μια δική τους νομοθετική πρωτοβουλία, αλλά προτιμούν να κρύβονται πίσω από ψέματα. Και βέβαια, αν τολμήσει κάποιος να αποκαλύψει τα ψέματά τους, θα τον κατηγορήσουν ως διαπλεκόμενο.


----------



## SBE (Nov 11, 2017)

Κοίτα, εγώ αγανακτώ κάθε μέρα με τους Έλληνες, αλλά αναρωτιέμαι, μήπως απλά είναι περίπτωση ασχετοσύνης κι όχι δόλου; Δηλαδή μήπως όντως έχει μείνει στο 2009 στο μυαλό του και μπερδεύτηκε; Και μήπως είναι περίπτωση τα ξέρω όλα, δεν ανοίγω βιβλίο/ δεν κάνω διασταύρωση;


----------



## Paradiper_Du (Nov 11, 2017)

Όχι, όχι και όχι.


----------



## rogne (Nov 11, 2017)

Πολύ φοβάμαι κι εγώ ότι ο υπουργός δεν είναι ψεύτης, αλλά άσχετος. Και, χωρίς να έχω παρακολουθήσει τον διάλογο, το ίδιο υποψιάζομαι και για την Μπακογιάννη. Δεν νομίζω ότι θα ήταν κανένας από τους δύο ικανός να παραθέσει αυτές τις αναθεωρήσεις που, υποθέτω, εσύ δεν δυσκολεύτηκες και πολύ να βρεις, panadeli, αν και δεν είσαι νομοθέτης στο επάγγελμα...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 11, 2017)

Η Μπακογιάννη δεν αποκλείεται να είναι όντως άσχετη με το νομικό πλαίσιο (κι ας υποστηρίζει εδώ ορθά ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ άλλαξε τον νόμο -πιθανώς να της το σφύριξε απλά κάποιος συνάδελφός της). 

Αλλά ο Κοντονής δεν μπορεί να είναι. Είναι νομικός, είναι ο υπουργός Δικαιοσύνης, και μπορεί ο συγκεκριμένος νόμος να μην σχεδιάστηκε από τον ίδιο αλλά από τον προκάτοχό του, ωστόσο είναι ένας από τους πιο γνωστούς νόμους της κυβέρνησης και ένας από τους νόμους που έχει δεχτεί την εντονότερη κριτική από την αντιπολίτευση. Αποκλείεται ο Κοντονής να μην γνωρίζει το περιεχόμενό του. Δηλαδή, γνωρίζει τους νόμους του 1989, του 1999 και του 2009, και δεν γνωρίζει τον νόμο του 2015 που ψήφισε η ίδια η κυβέρνησή του; Συγγνώμη, αλλά δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Η ασχετοσύνη έχει και τα όριά της. 

(Θα ήθελα να προσθέσω: "και η αφέλεια του εκλογικού σώματος επίσης", αλλά για το τελευταίο δεν είμαι και τόσο σίγουρος.)


----------



## panadeli (Feb 21, 2018)

Νίκος Κοτζιάς, σήμερα:

Από τρεις πλευρές αναφέρθηκε εδώ στο κοινοβούλιο ότι εγώ δήλωσα ότι οι αναφερόμενοι πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι ένοχοι, *πράγμα που ουδέποτε έκανα,* αν και το γράψαν ως τέτοιο πάνω από δέκα άρθρα χθες της διαπλοκής. Θα σας διαβάσω ακριβώς τι είπα: "ουδείς καταδικάζεται εκ των προτέρων, αλλά τα σκάνδαλα υπήρξαν. Ποιος είναι ο φορέας τους; Ας το βρει η δικαιοσύνη. Εγώ, δηλαδή, θα ψηφίσω για μια εξεταστική επιτροπή στη βουλή και θα στηρίξω μια τέτοια διαδικασία, διότι αν κάποιος είναι αθώος, θα πρέπει να αποδοθεί ξανά στην κοινωνία ως αθώος. Αν κάποιος είναι ένοχος, πρέπει να γίνει κάθαρση σύμφωνα και με την παλιά ελληνική παράδοση στην αρχαιότητα." Και το ερώτημα είναι: Δεν διαβάσαν τη δήλωσή μου; Καλώς. Δεν διαβάσαν ούτε τη διάψευσή μου; Και έρχοναι εδώ και λένε ότι τα ακούσαν και τα διαβάσαν και κάνουν παρατηρήσεις στα υπουργικά έδρανα; Νομίζω είναι αβίαστο το συμπέρασμα ότι δεν διαβάσανε, δεν ακούσανε, αλλά αναπαράγουν ψεύτικες ειδήσεις με μια απλοχερία που δεν συνάδει σε αυτό το κοινοβούλιο. [...] Τρία χρόνια κάποιοι κάνουν αντιπολίτευση με ψέματα, με συκοφαντίες, με δολοφονίες χαρακτήρα.

Η αγανάκτησή του ήταν τέτοια που προς στιγμήν κλονίστηκα. Άσε που έκανα την απλοϊκή σκέψη: Είναι δυνατόν να λέει ψέματα για κάτι τόσο απλό, τόσο οφθαλμοφανές, όσο το περιεχόμενο μιας τηλεοπτικής συνέντευξης; Είναι δυνατόν να λέει ότι δεν το είπε, ενώ υπάρχει βίντεο να το λέει; Αδύνατον. 

Κι όμως.

Στην συνέντευξή του στον Alpha, αμέσως προτού πει αυτά που ανέφερε στη Βουλή, ο Κοτζιάς είχε πει, κατά λέξη: 

Εγώ δεν θα κάνω σχόλια δικαστικού χαρακτήρα, θα έλεγα όμως το εξής: Σκάνδαλα υπάρχουνε. Και το περί δικαίου αίσθημα του λαού μας και το ηθικό πλεονέκτημα που θέλει να έχει ο ίδιος ο λαός απαιτεί αυτά τα σκάνδαλα να πάνε στην κάθαρση. Αν εμπλέκονται εκεί υψηλόβαθμα πολιτικά στελέχη, κακό του κεφαλιού τους. Αν δεν εμπλέκονται θα είμαι ευτυχής *να αποδείξουν ότι δεν εμπλέκονται και την αθωότητά τους.* Ουδείς καταδικάζεται εκ των προτέρων, αλλά τα σκάνδαλα υπήρξαν...

μπλα μπλα μπλα κάθαρση, αρχαιότητα, μπλα μπλα μπλα, και δύο λεπτά μετά ξανά: 

Και ελπίζω *να αποδείξουν, *εφόσον είναι αθώοι, *την αθωότητά τους.*

Με άλλα λόγια, όχι απλά το είπε, αλλά το είπε ΔΥΟ φορές.

Για άλλη μια φορά, με εντυπωσιάζει το θράσος με το οποίο βγαίνει ένας υπουργός και αραδιάζει με ύφος κήνσορα ένα ωμό ψέμα το οποίο καταδεικνύεται πανεύκολα, με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού, και για το οποίο μάλιστα υπάρχει βίντεο! Αύριο στις σατιρικές εκπομπές θα παίζει το ηχητικό του Κοτζιά να λέει ότι ουδέποτε είπε αυτό που η διαπλοκή λέει ότι δήθεν είπε, και μετά αμέσως θα ακούγεται η φωνή του να λέει ακριβώς αυτό που είπε ότι δεν είπε, και εκείνος θα βγει και θα καταγγείλει τα διαπλεκόμενα κανάλια που σπέρνουν ψευδείς ειδήσεις. Και δεν θα ιδρώσει το αφτί του. 


Ακούστε από το 1:23:40 και μετά:


----------



## SBE (Feb 22, 2018)

Μα δεν είπε ότι πρέπει να αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι ένοχοι. 
Ειπε ότι πρέπει να αποδείξουν την αθωότητά τους. 
Δεν είπε ποτέ τα λόγια που του λένε ότι είπε, είπε τα συνώνυμα. 
Δηλαδή ουδείς αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 22, 2018)

SBE said:


> Δηλαδή ουδείς αθώος μέχρι αποδείξεως του εναντίου.


Ποιος τα λέει αυτά, ο Σαβοναρόλα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Feb 22, 2018)

Να, γι' αυτό εγώ δεν θα μπορέσω ποτέ μου να κάνω πολιτική καριέρα.


----------

